# Any good remedies that would get rid of ear mites in cats and dogs?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Basically that's all I need right now. All of my critters are up to date on shots and wormed but they have ear mites. Any advice would be appreciated!

Ted


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

TedH71 said:


> Basically that's all I need right now. All of my critters are up to date on shots and wormed but they have ear mites. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> Ted


 cotton balls with peroxide to clean out the goop, then cotton ball with baby oil to drown and kill the mites, have also used tea tree oil , seems to work bette,r but depends on what you have at home, treat every other day for 3 weeks, and pets will clear up , 
otherwise the vet has prescription meds 
good luck , the pets are miserable with them , and miserable wheile treating them , but it does clear up 
Beth


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I have had my vet's office tell me that the flea and tick preventer Frontline also kills ear mites and scabies. They said that they where given permission to say it by Frontline but that they where not advertising it yet. The lady at the desk was telling me this and she said that she had managed to get scabies from an infected dog and she was able to use the Frontline spray right on herself! I have not used it yet, so I cannot tell you personally if it works. But if you are using something to treat fleas and ticks, you might want to try this. Let me know if it works if you do I have a dog that is so very allergic to the mites as well as fleas and corn. Her ears are permanantly thinckend from the allergies. Poor Cookies!!!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

You can also just use olive oil, so probably any type thing would work, and probably better with eucalyptus, or rosemary, or tea tree oil added in The key is repetition like 7- 10 days in a row. The lurker...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

ivermectin


----------



## practical-cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Revolution, which is applied externally to the skin between shoulder blades is absorbed through the skin and kills ear mites, fleas, ticks, prevents heart worm, and treats and controls sarcoptic mange. I use it on my dogs and cats with great results. Get through your vet.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Firstly if you are sure there are mites there...if you use a topical, like Campho-Phenique or whatever, that you will kill the adults right away, but that the eggs take another three weeks to hatch. So, you need to treat for at least three weeks. And if you see signs of mites...a discharge from the ears that's made of blood, ear wax, inflammatory biochemicals, and ear mites too ,then there are other problems that need treating. There's all of the inflammation and many times secondary infections that need attention too.
A good product is Tresaderm. This kills the mites and eggs and you only have to use it for 14 days instead of three weeks and it helps heal the ears.

Good luck, it's sure no fun to treat ears! Especially on cats!

LQ


----------



## countrygrrrl (Aug 4, 2003)

Hears, Frontline DOES kill earmites, even though it's advertised for fleas and ticks. I've seen evidence of it myself on two different dogs, both of which had horrible cases of earmites which nothing helped ... til I put them on Frontline. There's a fair chance Revolution would work, too, although since I've never used it, I can't say.

I never NEVER put the Frontline in the ears --- just applied on the back as suggested in the directions. Worked anyway! And was the only thing that worked for one of the pups, who'd been in and out of the vet for a couple of years for ear problems til I put him on Frontline.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't use Tea Tree Oil on your pets. It's toxic to them and they can absorb it through their skin. Sad, cause I use Tea Tree Oil all the time.

If the mites aren't taken care of quickly it can cause horrible ear infections. I take mine to the vet to be treated for them (we had our first round of ear mites last year and the vet gave me enough medicine for all the animals at no extra charge). If the home remedies don't help, see the vet.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I know at least one local vet mixes a few drops of ivomec with glycerin.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Sweet Oil is the old tried and true remedy. I had to ask for it at drug store last time. Sapphira


----------



## practical-cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Countrygrrrrl, Revolution is already approved for, and advertises as such , eradicating earmites. I use it on my 6 dogs and 3 cats and it works beautifully.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 19, 2004)

I have also used mineral oil on a cotton ball, and it worked well.


----------



## MaKettle (Oct 2, 2003)

Check out this site: <woodhavenlabs.com/ears.html>

It is an article that gives a recipe for making up an ear cleaning/mite killing solution and detailed directions on how to use it (or any other ear solution). Long eared dogs especially have problems with wax build up that lead to infections. A really good infestation of mites will result in a mess in the ear that needs to be cleaned out. Hope you have good luck clearing it up.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Take about 3-4 ounces of rubbing alcohol and put it in a clear (glass) container. Add a tsp. of boric acid to the alcohol and stir good. Let it settle and draw the clear liquid off the top. Add enough to an ear till the ear is full. Let the critter run. Repeat on the other ear. I've used this on kittens, puppies, and myself with no problems. It's basically the same mixture as the stuff for swimmer's ear. It kills the mites and yeast.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

12vman- how long do you treat, I like this remedy
steff


----------

